# HELP/Auricular Cyst



## sbenden719 (Jul 31, 2008)

i need a code for .....Excison of right auricular cyst with cultures and closure????


----------



## mbort (Jul 31, 2008)

if this is benign, then you will use the appropriate code from the 11440-11446 series with appropriate closure code if more than a simple closure.


----------

